# My blooming Anubias



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is a pic of one of my Anubias that recently bloomed in my 20-gallon-high coldwater tank. Enjoy ...


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty exciting when a flower blooms in one's tank, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Texans (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Public Alias (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful! I wish mine would do that


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you.

I have my light on a timer and it stays on from 7 A.M. to 7 P.M. It only provides low-to-medium light, but keeping it on longer compensates for that. I also use Flourish Comprehensive with each water change, and I'm sure the roots of my Anubias benefit from the non-copper root tabs I insert into the gravel for my other (non-rhizome) plants which are nearby.

I'm sure with some ferts and stronger or longer lighting, yours might bloom, as well.

-- Aquamom


----------



## Public Alias (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the good tips. I'll have to try that flourish comprehensive. My lighting is pretty strong so I've been sticking to an 8 hour photoperiod, but maybe I'll have to try gradually increasing it.


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

Flourish Comprehensive is put out by Seachem, the same folks who give us Prime and Stability.

-- Aquamom


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow havent seen that before. Thank you for sharing. By cold water do you mean less then 70 degrees?


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

My water during the winter months usually stays between 65F and 72F. There's no heater in the tank. During the peak summer months, the temperature can rise, entirely on its own, to 84F or higher. Of course, I only keep coldwater fish or those tropicals that can adapt to the cooler temps (like zebra danios).

I lost a batch of red cherry shrimp this last August because I went out of town and the water rose to 84 (and possibly beyond, as my thermometer doesn't show a higher reading). I can't afford a chiller, and when I'm not there, I can do nothing to keep the tank cool.

With the exception of the RCS, all inhabitants are extremely adaptable.

Didn't bother my Anubias, though. As you can see, it's thriving.

-- Aquamom


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

What kind of Anubias is that? Thanks for sharing that pic of it. Looks great.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice shot


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

The exact species I don't know -- it wasn't even named at the LFS where I got it. It was just labeled an "Anubias". Obviously, it's a species in between the tiny nanos and the really tall ones.

They all have the capacity to bloom, I'm sure, though the flowers may vary from one species to the next.

If anyone does know which species that one is, I would like to know, myself.

I'm happy to share -- thanks for viewing.

-- Aquamom


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Aquamom said:


> The exact species I don't know -- it wasn't even named at the LFS where I got it. It was just labeled an "Anubias". Obviously, it's a species in between the tiny nanos and the really tall ones.
> 
> They all have the capacity to bloom, I'm sure, though the flowers may vary from one species to the next.
> 
> ...


By the shape and size of the leaves, it looks like the same one I bought at Petsmart. The label on the package just says Anubias by Top Fin. I had it submersed in a vase for awhile, but I've since moved it to a cocktail glass and have the leaves sticking out of the water. Well, after about a week, the leaves started wilting. I thought most Anubias can be grown emersed but obviously not this one.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

The flower reminds me of a strange cala lilly, it's so pretty.


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

When the bud opened up, cala lily is what came to my mind, too. An aquatic form of cala lily. The resemblance is definitely there. I wonder if Anubias are the aquatic counterpart to the terrestrial cala lily.

Yes, it was a lovely flower. I hope for a repeat performance someday.

I also have nanas in my 20, much smaller than this one -- maybe one of them will bloom sometime, too.

One thing this proves: Live aquarium plants can grow and thrive in an all-gravel substrate. Mine is.

-- Aquamom


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing. =)


----------

